
Google Family Plans and G Suite (2015) - philips
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/play/86WVa8b_3i4
======
ggm
Um. I'm a legacy domain holder and I would never _ever_ have expected google
to upgrade me to things like play family plan. It was clear the day they
called me _legacy_ , what was happening.

It's still a sweet historic niche to be in.

But that feed:wow. Just.. wow. I stopped scrolling at "this is a human rights
issue"

